

Sparklines: theory and practice - bentoner
http://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-msg?msg_id=0001OR&topic_id=1

======
hsmyers
Sparklines are good. The Book the text came from is better. The three previous
books and "Beautiful Evidence" stand next to Knuth in my estimation. For Perl
fans out there check out CD-Graph-Sparklines on CPAN.

------
nirmal
John Resig had a JS library for making these dynamically using the Canvas
element. The project page is: <http://ejohn.org/projects/jspark/>

It doesn't seem to work in Safari 2 though. Looks fine in FF2.

~~~
nirmal
<http://www.willarson.com/code/sparklines/sparklines.html>

This library seems more feature-full. It works in Safari.

~~~
willarson
Actually, it works in Opera, Safari, Firefox and in Internet Explorer (using
the excanvas). Its still evolving a bit, and I hope to add more statistical
analysis to it, but its a bit fun.

~~~
nirmal
Cool, one of these days I will have a computer with IE :).

------
nertzy
Geoffrey Grosenbach has a Ruby library for generating Sparklines:
[http://nubyonrails.com/articles/2005/07/28/sparklines-
graph-...](http://nubyonrails.com/articles/2005/07/28/sparklines-graph-
library-for-ruby)

And, as usual, Why the Lucky Stiff has a wacky minimalist one:
[http://redhanded.hobix.com/inspect/sparklinesForMinimalists....](http://redhanded.hobix.com/inspect/sparklinesForMinimalists.html)

------
nirmal
I was just thinking how nice it would be to see these sorts of graphs in
academic papers. Most papers already have the habit of including stdev in ()
next to means but it would be nice to see these sorts of graphs for things
like learning curves.

